# Xanthan mousse



## chefboyarg (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey all.

Tried making a pomegranate mousse today using solely xanthan and it didn't quite come out the way I was expecting. It extruded from the whipped cream canister looking like a mousse then immediately bubbles were noticeable. i tried at concentrations of 0.2% and 0.4% and use 2 charges, shaking between charges before I dispensed. Would the addition of gelatin create a more mousse-like texture or would it just be a matter of upping the xanthan concentration even more? 

Thanks!


----------



## arugula (Sep 13, 2012)

I would try doing exactly what you tried but instead of using the canaster as your "piping gun" release the air open the lid and transfer the mousse into another vessel before appling the dishes. This should aleviate the bubbles.


----------



## arugula (Sep 13, 2012)

I have seen people drop the bubbly mousse or sauce into a e vac our a souvee. Since the souvee drops the altitude of whatever is in it the bubbles escape. Just be prepared for a little bit of waste it you go this way.


----------

